# Steam Tuners Tankit



## Rob Fisher (6/10/17)

Steam Tuners in Greece do a lot of add on for tanks like the Hussar and other tanks... they do bell caps and drip tips etc... they also launched the Insider Bridge for the Billet Box... and now they have launched thier own RTA that uses the base of the insider as the deck. It's called the Tankit!

I was sceptical because I never have gotten on with the Insider because I feel the wicking is an issue... well for me anyway. It looks pretty sweet...




Puting in a coil was very simple and easy and the coil legs holes are just fine... the wicking is where I have an issue and I started off with too much wick and I trimmed the wicks more than a few times. The picture shows WAY too much wick still despite trimming and trimming... my guess is that the wick tails mustn't go into the juice channels and must just rest on top... I did put the tails into the juice wick at first and after a few hits I got a horrible dry hit because the juice channel was crammed too tight with wick and no juice was getting through.




I'm not a fan of the short drip tip it comes with.




I replaced the short ultem drip tip with my 24 carat gold tip and it felt much better! 



After I trimmed the wick tails completely and just rested them over the juice hole life improved dramatically and I'm pretty impressed with the flavour which is what I am after. Let's see how we go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

@Rob Fisher , how did it go with this?
Did it get any more airtime?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , how did it go with this?
> Did it get any more airtime?



I'm still fighting with the wicking on the Insider Hi Ho @Silver... it's too much effort for me... the Tanko, Vapor Giant and Skylines beat it hands down...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/17)

The flavour I get is really really good but then I get a dry hit and I throw a tantrum.


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still fighting with the wicking on the Insider Hi Ho @Silver... it's too much effort for me... the Tanko, Vapor Giant and Skylines beat it hands down...



Ok, thanks for the feedback 
bummer


----------

